
San Diego Sees 900% Increase in Chinese Venture Capital - balboadata
https://medium.com/@balboadata/san-diego-sees-increased-chinese-venture-investment-e569a85d8a03
======
balboadata
"TuSimple is not the only regional company that has benefited from a
connection to the Far East’s technology heartland. We performed an analysis of
San Diego venture financing rounds from 2013 to 2020 based on Crunchbase data.
In total, we found thirty-five financing rounds with at least one financier
based in China. 71% of these rounds were led by an investor from China.
Stunningly, we found Chinese investment in San Diego has increased by 900%
since 2015. 2015 had four venture rounds with Chinese investors totaling $57 M
USD. 2019 had five venture rounds with Chinese investors totaling $514.4 M
USD."

